# Ποια βιβλία θα συμβουλευόσουν αν ήθελες να βρείς τα έργα ενός συγγραφέα;



## EleniD (Mar 6, 2010)

Ερώτηση σε γρίφο εφηβικού βιβλίου... έχουμε βρει τις 9 απαντήσεις, μάς λείπει η δέκατη 
Έχουμε αποκλείσει τις απαντήσεις:
Άπαντα
Ανθολογίες
Καταλόγους
Βιβλιογραφίες
Λογοτεχνικές βιβλιογραφίες...

Καμιά βοήθεια; (γιατί θα σκάσει ο γιος μου και πρέπει να αποδείξω τη δυναμικότητά μου ως μητέρα!)


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 6, 2010)

Κατ' αρχάς για να λέει βιβλία η ερώτηση σημαίνει πως είναι πάνω από ένα. Άρα γιατί να μην είναι μία από αυτές τις απαντήσεις που έγραψες; Ή και όλες θα έλεγα... 

Δίνω δύο απαντήσεις: Βιογραφικό Λεξικό και Λογοτεχνικό Λεξικό Προσώπων. 

Εγώ προσωπικά θα τα έβρισκα στο www.biblionet.gr  

Αλήθεια, όταν τη βρείτε, πείτε μας κι εμάς γιατί θέλω να δω τον τρόπο σκέψης του βιβλίου.


----------



## psifio (Mar 6, 2010)

Εργογραφίες;
Εγκυκλοπαίδειες;


----------



## EleniD (Mar 6, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Κατ' αρχάς για να λέει βιβλία η ερώτηση σημαίνει πως είναι πάνω από ένα. Άρα γιατί να μην είναι μία από αυτές τις απαντήσεις που έγραψες; Ή και όλες θα έλεγα...
> 
> Δίνω δύο απαντήσεις: Βιογραφικό Λεξικό και Λογοτεχνικό Λεξικό Προσώπων.
> 
> ...



...Μου έδωσες ελπίδα, αλλά δεν είναι κάποια απ' τις δύο! Δεν είναι σωστή κάποια απ' τις παραπάνω απαντήσεις γιατί με ενημερώνει αμέσως για το αν είναι σωστό ή λάθος αυτό που του δίνω. Έχω σκάσει!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EleniD (Mar 6, 2010)

psifio said:


> Εργογραφίες;
> Εγκυκλοπαίδειες;



Τα έχουμε δοκιμάσει κι αυτά - τζίφος! Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι έχουν στο μυαλό τους αυτοί που έβαλαν το γρίφο!!!!


----------



## psifio (Mar 6, 2010)

Μήπως είναι ερώτηση του στυλ "τα παιδιά του Ζεβεδαίου ποιον είχανε πατέρα";

Δηλαδή, τα βιβλία του συγγραφέα;


----------



## EleniD (Mar 6, 2010)

psifio said:


> Μήπως είναι ερώτηση του στυλ "τα παιδιά του Ζεβεδαίου ποιον είχανε πατέρα";
> 
> Δηλαδή, τα βιβλία του συγγραφέα;



Πολύ καλή σκέψη, αλλά... τσου!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2010)

Ευρετήριο;
Ίντεξ; (μπα...)
Πανδέκτη;
Λεξικό; (edit: είδα ότι τόδωσε ο Αζιμούθιος...:))
Κατάλογο βιβλιοθήκης;


----------



## psifio (Mar 6, 2010)

Συλλογές;


----------



## EleniD (Mar 6, 2010)

Όχι, όχι και όχι....


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 6, 2010)

Ο ίδιος ο συγγραφέας;


----------



## EleniD (Mar 6, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Ο ίδιος ο συγγραφέας;



Ούτε κι αυτό...
Οι απαντήσεις στους υπόλοιπους γρίφους είναι λογικές, π.χ. ιστορικό μυθιστόρημα, βιογραφίες, θρησκευτικά βιβλία κλ.π. Έχω κολλήσει άγρια...


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 6, 2010)

Επειδή δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς, μας εξηγείς λίγο; Το βιβλίο είναι ηλεκτρονικό; Το δίνουν στα σχολεία; (είναι δυνατόν;!)... Και πολλά άλλα τέτοια ερωτήματα μου ήρθαν στο μυαλό όταν είπες πως του βάζεις τις απαντήσεις και σου λέει αν είναι σωστό ή λάθος...


----------



## EleniD (Mar 6, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Επειδή δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς, μας εξηγείς λίγο; Το βιβλίο είναι ηλεκτρονικό; Το δίνουν στα σχολεία; (είναι δυνατόν;!)... Και πολλά άλλα τέτοια ερωτήματα μου ήρθαν στο μυαλό όταν είπες πως του βάζεις τις απαντήσεις και σου λέει αν είναι σωστό ή λάθος...



Είναι κανονικό λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο, μια σειρά για την ακρίβεια, για εφήβους και το συνοδεύει μια ιστοσελίδα στην οποία οι υπεύθυνοι του εκδοτικού ανεβάζουν κατά διαστήματα γρίφους για να λύσουν τα παιδιά που διάβασαν το βιβλίο. Κάποιοι είναι σχετικοί με την υπόθεση, άλλοι είναι γενικότερων γνώσεων. 
Βάζει το παιδί την απάντηση στην ιστοσελίδα και αν είναι λάθος δεν τον αφήνει να προχωρήσει στην επόμενη ενότητα ερωτήσεων. Αν απαντήσει σωστά σε όλους τους γρίφους των τόμων που θα κυκλοφορήσουν στο μέλλον και μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί η σειρά, μπαίνει σε κλήρωση για να κερδίσει βιβλία των εκδόσεων. 
Εννοείται πως το θέμα δεν είναι να απαντήσει ο μικρός στο γρίφο για να κερδίσει τα βιβλία! Αλλά η ερώτηση με έχει ιντριγκάρει και με ενοχλεί που δεν μπόρεσα να βρω την απάντηση. Έχουμε ρωτήσει φίλους και γνωστούς, έχει ζητήσει ιδέες απ' τις φιλολόγους στο σχολείο... αλλά δεν έχει βρεθεί η λύση. 
Έτσι σκέφτηκα κι εσάς :) Εξάλλου, πολλά μυαλά είναι πιο αποδοτικά απ' τα λίγα!


----------



## psifio (Mar 6, 2010)

Πες μας τη σελίδα.


----------



## psifio (Mar 6, 2010)

Επίσης, βιογραφίες δοκίμασες;


----------



## EleniD (Mar 6, 2010)

http://www.the39clues.gr/index.php?...ategory&id=82:-1----n2&layout=blog&Itemid=140

Ούτε βιογραφίες είναι...


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 7, 2010)

Απομνημονεύματα ή αυτοβιογραφίες;


----------



## EleniD (Mar 7, 2010)

Όχι... (δεν το πιστεύω!):


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 7, 2010)

Άσχετο: λογοτεχνικά περιοδικά; Βιβλιογραφικά δοκίμια; Ιστορίες λογοτεχνίας;

Τι κουφή ερώτηση...


----------



## EleniD (Mar 7, 2010)

Σνιφ κλαψ!


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2010)

Αναφοράς;
Εγκυκλοπαιδικά;
Βιβλιοκαταλόγους;

Επανάλαβε τα λογικοφανή με ορθογραφικά λάθη, π.χ. *εγκυκλοπαίδιες.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 7, 2010)

Μπήκα και γράφτηκα στο παιχνίδι, και έκανα μύριες προσπάθειες να γράψω τα προφανή και τα μη προφανή. Όσο περνάει η ώρα, τόσο καταλήγω στο ότι η σωστή απάντηση έχει ήδη δοθεί, αλλά το σύστημα δεν την αναγωρίζει επειδή δεν είναι διατυπωμένη ακριβώς όπως τη θέλει.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 7, 2010)

Είναι αυτή η στιγμή που μετά από όλες τις προσπάθειες που έχεις κάνει να βρεις το σωστό και το σύστημα δεν το αναγνωρίζει γιατί θέλει να το διατυπώσεις με τον ηλίθιο τρόπο που μόνο ένας υπολογιστής αναγνωρίζει, που αποκτάς μια πιο στενή σχέση με την οθόνη καθώς αρχίζεις να της μιλάς με "γλυκόλογα" σεξουαλικού περιεχομένου λίγα λεπτά προτού τη σπάσεις και τελειώνεις...


----------



## EleniD (Mar 7, 2010)

Κάτι τέτοια σκέφτομαι... και πράττω κι εγώ! Βρε μπας κι έχει κολλήσει και δεν παίρνει τη σωστή απάντηση; Έλεος, απευθύνεται σε παιδιά γυμνασίου!


----------



## jglenis (Mar 7, 2010)

Λογοτεχνίας.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 7, 2010)

jglenis said:


> Λογοτεχνίας.


Απίστευτο! Αυτό είναι!
Το απίστευτο είναι μάλλον ότι έχουν μεταφράσει το literature που εδώ σημαίνει "γραμματεία", ως λογοτεχνία.
Literature = 1. The body of written works of a language, period, or culture.

Κι έτσι, ψαρέψατε, αγαπητέ μου JGlenis, και το μαργαριτάρι σας.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Είναι αυτή η στιγμή που μετά από όλες τις προσπάθειες που έχεις κάνει να βρεις το σωστό και το σύστημα δεν το αναγνωρίζει γιατί θέλει να το διατυπώσεις με τον ηλίθιο τρόπο που μόνο ένας υπολογιστής αναγνωρίζει...


Ο υπολογιστής είναι πανηλίθιος. Το κρύβει επιμελώς μέχρι τη στιγμή που τυχαίνει να είναι και ο προγραμματιστής πανηλίθιος.

Προσθήκη:
Μετά το εύρημα του jglenis και επειδή διαφωνώ με τη θεωρία ότι literature = γραμματεία (books of literature? όχι): κακή ερώτηση, κουλή απάντηση, μια επιστολή που θα τους εξηγήσει γιατί θα πρέπει να το κουράζουν λίγο περισσότερο θα άξιζε τον κόπο.


----------



## EleniD (Mar 7, 2010)

Δεν το πιστεύω! _Λογοτεχνίας_; 
Συμφωνώ μαζί σου Νίκελ και σκέφτομαι να τη γράψω την επιστολή. Άστοχη ερώτηση, άστοχη απάντηση. Ας μην ξεχνάμε πως οι υπεύθυνοι του εκδοτικού οίκου έχουν απέναντί τους εφήβους που διαβάζουν λογοτεχνικά βιβλία και εκτός απ' τη διασκέδαση και το παιχνίδι, η ύπαρξη της παράλληλης ιστοσελίδας θα έπρεπε τουλάχιστον να σέβεται τη νοημοσύνη αυτών των παιδιών και να ενισχύει την οξυδέρκειά τους, όχι να τους μπερδεύει και να τους εξωθεί να εγκαταλείψουν την προσπάθεια.

Πάντως, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους - ή μάλλον σας ευχαριστούμε οικογενειακά! Καλό υπόλοιπο Κυριακής και από Δευτέρα - εδώ είμαστε.


----------



## agezerlis (Mar 7, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ο υπολογιστής είναι πανηλίθιος. Το κρύβει επιμελώς μέχρι τη στιγμή που τυχαίνει να είναι και ο προγραμματιστής πανηλίθιος.



"It is certainly an idea you have there," said Poirot, with some interest. "Yes, yes, I play the part of the computer. One feeds in the information -"
"And supposing you come up with all the wrong answers?" said Mrs Oliver.
"That would be impossible," said Hercule Poirot. "Computers do not do that sort of a thing."
"They're not supposed to," said Mrs Oliver, "but you'd be surprised at the things that happen sometimes."

Agatha Christie, _Hallowe'en Party_ (1969)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2010)

nickel said:


> διαφωνώ με τη θεωρία ότι literature = γραμματεία


Κακώς: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=14806&postcount=456.


----------



## NIKOULA (Mar 12, 2010)

Η ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΓΡΙΦΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ : ΛΟΓΟΤΕΧΝΙΑΣ


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 13, 2010)

NIKOULA said:


> Η ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΓΡΙΦΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ : ΛΟΓΟΤΕΧΝΙΑΣ


Καλώς όρισες, Nikoula. Ναι, ήδη απαντήθηκε αυτό λίγο πιο πάνω, στα ποστ 26 και 27.


----------



## Hellasgiannis (Mar 29, 2010)

*Γεια*

Καταρχάς απο κάτω λέει το αρχικό γράμμα το οποίο είναι το λ. Πάντως ευχατιστώ πολύ για την απάντηση και αμα γίνεται να μας δώσει κάποιος κ τις απαντήσεις για τα παρακάτω ερωτήματα:

Ποια βιβλία περιλαμβάνουν όρους, όπως άλλοθι, στοιχείο, ύποπτος; 

Σε ποια βιβλία θα κοίταζες για να βρείς τα γένη των επιθέτων και τους χρόνους των ρημάτων; έβαλα γραμματική αλλά δεν το παίρνει...

: Σε ποια βιβλία θα αναζητούσες εικόνες για τους πίνακες ενός ονομαστού ζωγράφου;


----------



## Hellasgiannis (Mar 29, 2010)

*συνέχεια...*

Και επίσης άλλη μια ερώτηση......την αποστολή με τα φρούτα , πώς την νικάς; δηλαδή πώς μαζεύεις το στοιχείο;


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 29, 2010)

1) Αστυνομικές ιστορίες; Λεξικά; Πρακτικά δίκης;

2) Βάλε γραμματικές μήπως το θέλει έτσι. 

3) Λευκώματα; Εγκυκλοπαίδειες;


----------



## Hellasgiannis (Mar 29, 2010)

*ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ...*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ερώτηση 3: Ποια βιβλία περιλαμβάνουν όρους, όπως άλλοθι, στοιχείο, ύποπτος
Η ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ ΑΠΟ Μ

Σε ποια βιβλία θα κοίταζες για να βρείς τα γένη των επιθέτων και τους χρόνους των ρημάτων; ΑΠΟ Γ 


Σε ποια βιβλία θα αναζητούσες εικόνες για τους πίνακες ενός ονομαστού ζωγράφου; ΑΠΟ Τ


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 29, 2010)

Για το άλλοθι κλπ. δοκίμασε Μυστηρίου.
Για τους χρόνους, Γραμματικής ή Γραμματικές, αφού δεν σου βγήκε η Γραμματική.
Για τους πίνακες: Τέχνης.

Να επισημάνω και πάλι, ότι οι επιλογές φαίνεται να είναι κακές μεταφράσεις του πρωτότυπου παιχνιδιού.


----------



## Hellasgiannis (Mar 29, 2010)

*thanks*

Και τα 2 σωστά......ευχαριστώ πολύ.....όμως το τρίτο;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 29, 2010)

Έκανα προσθήκη, ξαναδιάβασέ το.


----------



## Hellasgiannis (Mar 29, 2010)

OK, όλα σωστά, ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## Hellasgiannis (Mar 29, 2010)

Επίσης, ξέρει κανείς τον πρώτο γρίφο με τα γράμματα πώς τον λύνεις; Τον κάνεις αριθμούς; Τα κάνεις αναγραμματισμό;


----------



## Hellasgiannis (Mar 29, 2010)

Είναι ο πρώτος γρίφος από το 2ο βιβλίο


----------



## EleniD (Mar 29, 2010)

Hellasgiannis said:


> Και επίσης άλλη μια ερώτηση......την αποστολή με τα φρούτα , πώς την νικάς; δηλαδή πώς μαζεύεις το στοιχείο;



Αν βγάλεις τους περισσότερους πόντους στον πίνακα των σκορ, θα πάρεις το στοιχείο. Πρέπει απλά να είσαι ο καλύτερος, δεν έχει κάποιο μυστικό δρόμο!


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 29, 2010)

Hellasgiannis said:


> ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΓΡΙΦΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΤΑ ΠΩΣ ΤΟΝ ΛΥΝΕΙΣ? ΤΟΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΥΣ? ΤΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΝΑΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΣΜΟ?


Δεν έχω αυτή τη στιγμή πρόσβαση στη σελίδα. Αν θέλεις, αντίγραψε εδώ τον γρίφο.


----------



## Hellasgiannis (Mar 29, 2010)

ΙΩΣΘ ΔΘΜΩΘ ΙΠΤΛΛΔΜΞ ΡΣΖΜ ΘΜΓΘΩ

Η απάντηση μάλλον γράμματα είναι πάλι...


----------



## Hellasgiannis (Mar 29, 2010)

Όλα τα άλλα τα έχω κάνει εκτός από το παιχνίδι και αυτό... έχω μόνο 2 στοιχεία όμως...


----------



## EleniD (Mar 29, 2010)

"ΚΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΡΥΜΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΝΔΙΑ" Αντικαθιστάς κάθε γράμμα με το επόμενό του...


----------



## Hellasgiannis (Mar 29, 2010)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Όμως πού το βρήκες;;;!!!!!! Πώς το σκέφτηκες;


----------



## EleniD (Mar 29, 2010)

Εγώ; Σε καμία περίπτωση! Ο γιος μου, ο οποίος ασχολείται με το θέμα.


----------



## Hellasgiannis (Mar 29, 2010)

*μια χαζή ερώτηση...*

Μια ερωτηση θελω να κανω.....τα στοιχεια ειναι 39 σωστα? αλλα τα βιβλια μονο 10.....πως γινεται να αποκαλυπτεται ενα στοιχειο ανα βιβλιο ?? στο βιβλιο αποκαλυφθηκαν 2 :το τουνγκστενιο κ το διαλυμα σιδηρου.....στην ιστοσελιδα το ουρανιο κ υδρογονο....γιατι δεν ειναι τα ιδια???


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 29, 2010)

Hellasgiannis said:


> Μια ερωτηση θελω να κανω.....τα στοιχεια ειναι 39 σωστα? αλλα τα βιβλια μονο 10.....πως γινεται να αποκαλυπτεται ενα στοιχειο ανα βιβλιο ?? στο βιβλιο αποκαλυφθηκαν 2 :το τουνγκστενιο κ το διαλυμα σιδηρου.....στην ιστοσελιδα το ουρανιο κ υδρογονο....γιατι δεν ειναι τα ιδια???


Πρώτον, τα στοιχεία δεν είναι 39, αλλά 94 τα απαντώμενα στη φύση και 118 μαζί με τα τεχνητά http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chemical_elements.
Δεύτερον, αν μιλάνε για στοιχείο "τουνγκστένιο", μάλλον για φάουλ πρόκειται, επειδή το tungsten αποδίδεται στα καθ' ημάς ως βολφράμιο.


----------



## Hellasgiannis (Mar 29, 2010)

*Παρεξήγηση*

Δεν εννοώ τα στοιχεία της χημείας αλλα του βιβλίου......Πάντως ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρονο σας κ τις απαντήσεις σας...........


----------



## alexakos (Aug 28, 2010)

Σε ποιο είδος βιβλίου θα βρίσκαμε ιστορικά γεγονόντα από το παρελθόν, που θα μας βοηθούσαν να φτιάξουμε σήμερα μια ιστορία βασισμένη σε αυτά τα γεγονόντα;;

(Το πρώτο γράμμα της πρώτης λέξης είναι το Ι και της δεύτερης λέξης είναι το Μ)

sas parakalw voh8hste me!!!1


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2010)

Ιστορικά Μυθιστορήματα;


----------



## alexakos (Aug 28, 2010)

*ΛΑΘΟΣ*

ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ


----------



## alexakos (Aug 28, 2010)

Καμιά άλλη ιδέα;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2010)

Δοκίμασες στον ενικό;


----------



## alexakos (Aug 28, 2010)

ΝΑ ΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟ ΔΝ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΙΚΑΛΑ 100000000000000000 ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2010)

alexakos said:


> Σε ποιο είδος βιβλίου θα βρίσκαμε ιστορικά γεγονότα από το παρελθόν, που θα μας βοηθούσαν να φτιάξουμε σήμερα μια ιστορία βασισμένη σε αυτά τα γεγονότα;



Βέβαια, για τα ιστορικά γεγονότα καλό θα είναι να αρχίσουμε το διάβασμα από ιστορικά συγγράμματα ή από τους ιστοριογράφους της κάθε εποχής και όχι από μύθους και μυθιστορήματα. Είναι σίγουρο ότι αυτοί που γράφουν τις ερωτήσεις ξέρουν τι γράφουν / μεταφράζουν; (Μη μου απαντήσετε, εκτός αν θέλετε να εκτονωθείτε. Εγώ τα έχω βγάλει τα συμπεράσματά μου.)


----------



## marilia23 (Jul 18, 2011)

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΧΕΤΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ "ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΟ ΜΥΘΙΣΤΟΡΗΜΑ" ΚΑΜΙΑ ΙΔΕΑ??? Παιδιά, εμένα δε μου δέχεται την απάντηση «ιστορικό μυθιστόρημα». Καμιά ιδέα;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 19, 2011)

Με κεφαλαία το έβαλες; Μήπως θέλει μικρά;


----------

